# Himbeere schneiden



## Pammler (20. Sep. 2009)

Ist das so OK?

 

Sind Triebe, die dieses Jahr nach dem Umpflanzen der __ Himbeere gewachsen sind. Die sollten eigentlich dort weg, aber wenn sie schonmal wieder da sind sollen sie nächstes Jahr auch tragen.


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Himbeere schneiden*

Hallo Torsten,

Wenn diese Triebe nächstes Jahr tragen sollen, dann darfst Du sie nicht schneiden sondern musst sie anbinden. (Dazu hat man normalerweise drei Spandrähte). Ausnahme wären die spättragenden Himbeeren wie z.B. Autumn Bliss. Die würde komplett runter geschnitten, weil sie an den neuen  Trieben trägt.


----------

